# What shed should I get?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A week on Friday I am moving into a house from a flat and will finally have a garden and more importantly a driveway! :thumb:

At the top of the garden is a massive shed the previous occupants built themselves and TBH is abit of an eye sore and doesn't look safe. I would guess it's around 14' long by 3' wide. That whole section of garden has been concreted so the foundations are already there, I just need to replace it with something else.

What should I go for though - Wood, Metal or Brick?

Wood will rot over time and I think requires the most maintenance.

Metal will/might rust eventually and I think might be more secure?

Brick I'd imagine will be the better option but will also cost more. I would have to leave it there as well, whereas the other 2 I can take with me if I move although I am not planning to after this.

It doesn't have to have a window as it will only be used for storing stuff.

I'm not sure of a budget yet but it won't be much, maybe a max of £200-£250.

Does anyone know how much I would be looking at to get a brick shed built or at least what materials I would need and the cost of these? I have no idea how to build one but should be able to get someone to help me and learn along the way. It's the roof that I won't be sure of.

Cheers


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've literally taken delivery of a plastic shed - its a 6x4...

http://www.gardenbuildingsdirect.co...h-Skylight-4-Fronted-Apex-Plastic-Garden-Shed

I was going to attempt to put it up by myself today but having just opened it up and read the instructions I've decided to wait for my bro to assist!

I'll take some photos and give feedback once constructed if you want - cost me £250 delivered.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I never thought of plastic, so that's another option - how sturdy are they?

In the shed I will be storing 4 maybe 8 winter wheels, trolley jack, axle stands, tool boxes, mower and my detailing stuff (probably the bulky bits). Would all that fit in a 6 x 4 as that's the size I would probably go for, maybe abit longer. I need to measure the base once I've moved in to see how wide it can be.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Not sure to be honest - this is my first shed I guess you need do a plan... my concern was that I didn't want a massive shed to take over my garden.

I plan on keeping bike, bbq , mower and detailing gear in it... i'll prob keep tools etc in the house.

The plastic ones i've seen in B&Q seem to be pretty sturdy - I guess we will see what it is like when I put it up! All a bit flimsy at the moment!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

What you want is a nice wooden shed. Run some power out to it, insulate it. Put sheets of plywood down on the floor if its boards, so the bar stools have a nice flat surface. Also spreads the weight of the couch better. 
Make sure to get a good lockable door on it, so no one nicks the beer, tv or playstation.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't a brick shed called a garage??? :lol:

I've had wooden sheds for years, they don't rot nor need any work done to them.

:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have a plastic shed, had it since I moved in about 7 years ago and its like new.

Should have no problems with weight in it, I have 2 bikes, lawnmower etc and its no bother.

Yearly wash with g101 and dress with highstyle keeps it looking like new :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A timber shed won't rot, as long as it's treated


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

We have two sheds first one was here when we moved in 7 years back is standard timber ship-lap and is around 20>22 years old, we were told by the previous owners. Had new felt six years back and gets timber treatment painted over it every second year, we kept that regime up and it looks and feels like new still, I replaced the hinges but the rest is as it was new.

So, the second shed we bought, is also timber.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a timber shed, just bought a plastic one, don't need to re felt the roof every few years, never have to paint it, no risk of it rotting - plus it was the same price as a good quality wooden one.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Pro's and cons for each so worth checking what will work for you but one thing i would point out that a wooden one is more flexible for adding in little shelves and hooks etc that you might want to use and help store things easily.

I have a little wooden shed and unless you have the right storage you will end up with having everything stacking on top of each other that restricts you getting to things etc


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Isn't a brick shed called a garage??? :lol:
> 
> I've had wooden sheds for years, they don't rot nor need any work done to them.
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: I wish I could have a garage but I can't so a brick shed was the next best thing. I could always build a BBQ into it as well! 

All the wooden sheds I've known have either rotted, fallen apart and need the most maintenance. That's what has put me off them unless they have improved over the years.



dandam said:


> I had a timber shed, just bought a plastic one, don't need to re felt the roof every few years, never have to paint it, no risk of it rotting - plus it was the same price as a good quality wooden one.


This is why a wooden one isn't so appealing to me, I know I just wouldn't keep that maintenance up. I think I will pop to a garden centre and have a look at the plastic ones see what they're like.



Billigmeister said:


> Pro's and cons for each so worth checking what will work for you but one thing i would point out that a wooden one is more flexible for adding in little shelves and hooks etc that you might want to use and help store things easily.
> 
> I have a little wooden shed and unless you have the right storage you will end up with having everything stacking on top of each other that restricts you getting to things etc


Yes that is a good point. I do have 4 shelving units already though to go into it so hopefully I won't need to stack anything up. It would probably be handy having little shelves up as well though.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Timber 100%


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> :lol: I wish I could have a garage but I can't so a brick shed was the next best thing. I could always build a BBQ into it as well!
> 
> All the wooden sheds I've known have either rotted, fallen apart and need the most maintenance. That's what has put me off them unless they have improved over the years.


Ahhh, the old BBQ angle.... never thought of that... well done... :lol:

Honestly, maybe they have got better, but I'm the laziest gardener in the world, I buy my pre-treated and never touch them... I haven't had any issues yet (2 sheds, 7 years now)... they aren't cheap B and Q styleeee ones though, so maybe that's it...

:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

If you go for a wood one stay away from the Shiplap ones and get a tongue and groove one. Loads more sturdy and durable and probably cost effective in the long run.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

build a timber one!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

id_doug said:


> If you go for a wood one stay away from the Shiplap ones and get a tongue and groove one. Loads more sturdy and durable and probably cost effective in the long run.


This, and paint it every other year with preserver, and when the felt roof fails, (which it will), replace it with a sheet of EPDM rubber, it will out last the shed.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a look on buyshedsdirect.co.uk they sell pressure treated sheds with 15 year anti rot guarantee. Good prices too, 8x6 delivered on offer at £205:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

We have an 8x6 timber shed and it's been there for 11 years and have only just had to re-felt a couple of months back and it's been painted twice in the whole time.

You can paint them very quickly should you choose to with a spray gun they sell them on the shopping channels every so often for hardly anything.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

shudaman said:


> build a timber one!


Yep - then you can build it exactly the size & shape you want or fit it into odd-shaped or 'awkward' areas of the garden that aren't much use for anything else

Probably more expensive than buying one, but a lot more rewarding...


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got a large timbershed, had it now for 6 years, treated twice, still as good as new and was taken apart and moved 3 years ago. Bought a metal shed a year ago from out front of the house as more secure, put in a waterproof membrane into the base of the metal shed to stop condensation and had no issues with that.

Both have been perfectly fine but both cost alot more than your budget.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I had the same decision when we moved house last year.

Decided on a billyoh wooden shed. 

Been up only a year, and is looking great.

It comes in pieces so is easy to assemble, I did a lot on my own.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Been a busy couple of weeks for me so not been on much. I moved on Friday so will be looking at getting this shed soon - and it will be soon as the house is alot smaller than the flat I was in so storage is abit of an issue ATM!

I measured the current shed and it's about 6ft wide but is right to the edge of the base. I'm also not sure about that now as it looks like some of it is sitting on bricks! So until I've ripped it down I won't know if that needs redoing. If it does have a concrete base do I need to get a floor for whatever shed I do get or would that be enough?

There is also alot of crap behind the shed so there's alot to clear out. The shed itself is probably 14ft x 6ft and I'm not sure how to dispose of it. A large skip is gonna cost alot but then I've seen these garden clearance services advertise who take away everything you don't want. Anyone had experience of these?



id_doug said:


> If you go for a wood one stay away from the Shiplap ones and get a tongue and groove one. Loads more sturdy and durable and probably cost effective in the long run.


What is the difference between the two - Is shiplap where the panels overlap each other slightly and the T&G one clicks into place, like wooden flooring?



jenks said:


> Have a look on buyshedsdirect.co.uk they sell pressure treated sheds with 15 year anti rot guarantee. Good prices too, 8x6 delivered on offer at £205:thumb:


Thanks will take a look on there 



PerryGunn said:


> Yep - then you can build it exactly the size & shape you want or fit it into odd-shaped or 'awkward' areas of the garden that aren't much use for anything else
> 
> Probably more expensive than buying one, but a lot more rewarding...


I don't have the skills or tools to build one, nor the time unfortunately.


----------

